

New Heroku.com site. - davier26
https://www.heroku.com/

======
patothon
Why would they change their design from "we have an identity" to "this is a
bootstrap theme?"

------
mooze
Good job Heroku, you now look exactly like every other shiny new flat
bootstrapped web 3.0 app out there.

